# Shameless plug for my blog post



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I just wrote a blog post for www.milliondollarjourney.com for those who are interested in the saga between the Competition Commissioner and CREA.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> I just wrote a blog post for www.milliondollarjourney.com for those who are interested in the saga between the Competition Commissioner and CREA.


Excellent post. Wrong blog, but good post. 

This is the specific article link:

http://www.milliondollarjourney.com/canadian-real-estate-board-vs-competition-commissioner.htm


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent Post!

Some of these bloggers should use your knowledge more often.

I've often wondered about complete disclosure of competing offers. Once I bought a place a few years ago, that had been on the market for almost 2 months, and the agent told me that the seller received another offer the same day. Maybe they did, Maybe they didn't. But you don't get to see proof of the other offer. I told the agent my offer was, what it was, don't call me for a counteroffer at all. Call me the if they accept it or not. Period. And yes, my offer was lower than asking.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Excellent Post! I'll mention it in my weekly roundup.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

You guys are making me blush.... 

I like writing, so if people want me to do a post, they can ask me. 

I find it easier if there is a specific question or subject they want me to expand upon. It's even better if they want to pay me a little bit. 

There is a lot of research that goes into such a post, I didn't want Frugal Trader to be sued which is a possibility when dealing with CREA and their ilk.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

About your other point Cal I'm not sure.

If there's one thing I have learned through the years it's that real estate agents can't be trusted. They have pretty questionable ethics IMHO. 

I hear lots and lots of complaints from investors. Unobtainable rent prices, comparable manipulation, pressure and so on.

Then there's the crazy behind the scenes buying that goes on.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I read it this morning, awesome post! First I heard of any "competition commissioner" what has she been hibernating?


----------



## Mockingbird (Apr 29, 2009)

Very informative post, Berubeland (Rachelle).
Two thumbs up from me


----------

